

Ask HN: Can Facebook lead to a Minority Report like computer system? - negamax

I was reading this article on wired<p>http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/10/insider-threat/<p>Since Facebook is about "What's on your mind". A computer system can surely be created to identify sudden behavioral patterns towards violence. Government must be having feed from many other sources to make this more accurate.<p>Thoughts?
======
DigitalSea
My understanding is that research into this kind of thing has been in the
works before Facebook even existed. I can't remember where I read this, but I
think it was an article on Wired a year or two ago about the government
possessing this kind of technology.

Isn't there a company that has something similar that analyses CTV footage and
can detect and react to violent behavior? And another company built technology
that can detect gunshots so that police can be deployed to an area quickly.

The future is right under our noses.

~~~
negamax
I am correlating it to Facebook specially because of "What's on your mind?"
question that they pose. Psychics are about this only right?

------
dsmithn
I think Google might be in the better position. Not only can they see what
people search for, they have access to more emails than anyone else. Anyone
who gets an email from facebook that includes the text of a facebook post or
message could be read by Google.

